# huuuuuge



## doenoe (Sep 4, 2009)

I was editing some pics yesterday, when i heard my mom scream. That was the cue to get the camera out.....good thing i did, cause there was this huge spider in the hallway.
Here are some shots:
#1






#2





#3





#4 Here is the full beast. Must have been 10cm long





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

Great shots.  You could have told me it was 10 FEET long...I might have believed you.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 4, 2009)

Fantastic! So what did your mom say when she saw their close-up?


----------



## MBasile (Sep 4, 2009)

I hate you.

Nice shots though!


----------



## icassell (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish my family would help me with my photography.


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

argh! it's horrible! but the shots are very good! :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Sep 6, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Great shots.  You could have told me it was 10 FEET long...I might have believed you.


thanks 


Dagwood56 said:


> Fantastic! So what did your mom say when she saw their close-up?


something along the lines of: "eewwwww look at all those hairs!!" Thanks for the reply


MBasile said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Nice shots though!


hate me? im just showing you what horrors can walk around in a house.......yes your house too muahaha. Thanks for the comment


icassell said:


> I wish my family would help me with my photography.


She wasnt really helping, she wanted the thing dead 


512 said:


> argh! it's horrible! but the shots are very good! :thumbup:


Thanks for the reply


----------



## polymoog (Sep 6, 2009)

Great close ups, as always  And nice background lighting as well, makes the spider really stand out


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice images of a wolf spider (I think).


----------



## doenoe (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies 
I think you are right about it being a Wolf spider, but ill look it up once im home.


----------



## robdavis305 (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like a brown recluse to me, I was bitten by one about 6 yrs ago and had 3 skin graphs.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 18, 2009)

robdavis305 said:


> Looks like a brown recluse to me, I was bitten by one about 6 yrs ago and had 3 skin graphs.



That's what came to my mind as well... hope not! They're aggressive and fairly venemous as well...


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 19, 2009)

You heard your mum scream, so you got your camera.......... well done, I like you


----------



## doenoe (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the comments 
And i dont think its a brown recluse, since i live in Europe and that kind of spider doesnt live here  I found out that its a common housespider, probably _Tegenaria sp_


----------

